

Freelance Software Reviewers Needed - Lisa_ArgusQ
http://www.ArgusQ.com/invitation

======
Lisa_ArgusQ
Hi everyone, Lisa here again! I've just published my first ArgusQ blog...
(www.argusq.com/blog) and I was hoping that you may want to read about how we
got this all started. Yes, I wrote it, and yes this is totally self-
aggrandizement, but I'm really excited that we've come this far, so I hope
you'll forgive me! Btw, if you haven't already checked out our freelance
software requirements reviewer opportunities, please do! We need your eyes!

------
Lisa_ArgusQ
Just to be clear, what we're doing is helping our customers uncover issues in
their vision for a feature or product before any code is written. This means
that our Reviewers actually assess requirements. By finding the weaknesses in
the requirements early in the process, we can enable Product Owners, Business
Analysts and Product Managers to craft more complete, more accurate
requirements. We've been working so hard on our platform! We hope you'll join
us as we work to free the world from poor quality software!

------
Lisa_ArgusQ
I'm new to Hacker News and wanted to tell you all a little more about our
opportunity. See, the ArgusQ platform enables software development
organizations to hypothetically test their requirements before coding even
begins. We're looking for experienced software reviewers to review functional
requirements and develop What If scenarios to help product owners/business
analysts think more deeply about their products. Our goal is to help rid the
world of poor quality software and catch
errors/contradictions/omissions/ambiguities before they get baked into a
feature or product. Cool, right?

